# First time in appalachacola



## godevilducker (Aug 30, 2015)

Taking the wife and kid down this weekend. Thought bout trying to fish a little. Anybody know of some piers or anything close by I could take my son on?


----------



## one_shot (Aug 30, 2015)

St. George island has 1 pier, east point & Apalachicola has one.


----------



## Msteele (Aug 30, 2015)

godevilducker said:


> Taking the wife and kid down this weekend. Thought bout trying to fish a little. Anybody know of some piers or anything close by I could take my son on?



Do a search.  Dustin Pate has a lot of good info about the area.


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 31, 2015)

Been some nice fish caught off of the old bridge from East Point to St. George. Also try the east end of ST. George in the park.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2015)

Best raw oysters money can buy !!


----------



## AUTiger (Aug 31, 2015)

Youth Boy Scout ramp in the State Park.   If you have a cast net try to net some of the finger mullet and other minnows in the area.   Also, it costs extra, but it you go to the east end of the state park (you have to tell guards that at ranger station and pay extra), you can possibly hook into Spanish from the beach if they are still there.


----------



## godevilducker (Sep 1, 2015)

autiger is that the ramp off of hwy 98? thanks everyone for the advice. ive of course fished all my life just never tried the salt water deal before.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 1, 2015)

godevilducker said:


> autiger is that the ramp off of hwy 98? thanks everyone for the advice. ive of course fished all my life just never tried the salt water deal before.



No it is on St. George Island in the State Park.


----------



## catch5 (Sep 1, 2015)

I will be there starting late fri evening and through the following week. This will be my 1st saltwater and 1st kayaking trip but hey gotta start somewhere. If anyone sees a rookie out there stop by and say hello. Good luck to all and safe travels


----------



## Rabun (Sep 2, 2015)

catch5 said:


> I will be there starting late fri evening and through the following week. This will be my 1st saltwater and 1st kayaking trip but hey gotta start somewhere. If anyone sees a rookie out there stop by and say hello. Good luck to all and safe travels



Bring your skitter walks and head out at first light on the bay side.  Fish along the grass banks and ledges for trout and reds.  As the sun gets up, fish deeper in channels.


----------

